# [solved] kdesvn mit konqueror

## curator

Hallo,

ich hab noch ein ganz blödes Problem, klingt nach Brett vorm Kopf. Ich benutzte seiner Zeit konqueror um Dateien auf der Platte zu sehen. So startet der imho Konqueror, wenn man auf K --> Rechner -> Basisordner geht. Nachdem ich aber kdesvn installiert habe, geht das nicht mehr. Es kommt die Fehlermeldung:

```

Kann keine ra_local-Verbindung zu einer URL aufbauen

Projektarchiv >>/home/gentoo_user/<< kann nicht geöffnet werden

```

Was kann da passiert sein. Es scheint als wäre kdesvn in konqueror integriert worden. Das ist ja ok, solange ich weiter konqueror normal benutzen kann. Navigiere ich in einen Ordner, der im svn ist, dann geht es alles reibungslos, die zusätzliche SVN Funktionalität erscheint in Konqueror und so.

Jemand ne Idee, was ich falsch mache?

Gruß,

AlexLast edited by curator on Thu Jun 21, 2012 12:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## curator

Hallo nochmal.

Hat den keiner ne idee?

Oder bin ich der einzige, dem sowas passiert?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ist schon ungewöhnlich..

Gibt es eventuell hilfreiche Info wenn du es aus ner Shell versuchst, also zb mit 

```
$ konqueror /
```

?

Oder ,um eine Fehlkonfiguration im home auszuschließen, teste es doch auch mal mit einem frisch angelegten testuser

----------

## Obelix

...ich hab das bei mir grad mal getestet, weil ich auch kdesvn habe.

Ich bekomme diese Meldung, wenn ich im Menü "View" -> "View Mode" -> "SVN Client" einstelle.

Ansonsten habe ich den Inhalt des Ordners, den ich mir aussuche. 

Steht das vielleicht bei dir standardmäßig jetzt auf "SVN Client"?

Gruß

Obelix

----------

## curator

Hi,

aha, da scheint was kaputt zu sein. Ich kann nur zwischen zwei Punkten aussuchen:

Ansicht -> Anzeigemodus ->

a) Grafische Oberfläche für SVN

b) Terminal-Emulator

Was kann ich da falsch gemacht haben.

----------

## Obelix

soweit ich das sehe, kann ich alle Einstellungen umschalten, egal in welchem Ordner ich bin (mal davon abgesehen, dass die Einstellungen für SVN einen Fehler wirft, wenn man nicht in einem Subversion workingcopy Verzeichnis steht, und wenn doch, kommt die Meldung, dass mein Client zu alt sei)

warum aber bei dir nur zwei Einstellungen sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich tippe mal drauf, dass irgendo in den Tiefen des .KDE Verzeichnisses irgendwas faul ist.

Eventuell hilft es, den Browser nochmal zu emergen?

Gruß

Obelix

----------

## curator

Hilft leider nicht. Auch wenn ich kdesvn deinstalliere, dann geht gar nicht mehr. 

Jetzt wieder kdesvn installiert und gleicher Fehler wie bevor.

Gruß,

Alex

----------

## curator

Des Rätsels Lösung hat sich gefunden: Irgendwie hat sich Dolphin deinstalliert oder war kaputt. Nachdem ich das neuinstalliert habe, geht alles problemlos

----------

